
Letfeed, new social network where you don't need followers to start use - Maged_Attia
http://www.letfeed.com
======
brudgers
This might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

